# KULT & Blush



## IRISH (Jun 11, 2009)

these are from seed. they were put in the ground 4/22 , ( earth day ). today is 50 days outside.

i prepped each site with pro-mix soil, perlite, worm castings, and mixed this with soil from our compost pile.

feed- flora nova bloom, 4-8-7.

no sign of sex yet. i have several other plants in this garden also. a few others have showed. there are about 20 all togeather. 3 females so far. 0 males. .

1 & 2 are KULT
3 & 4 are Blush


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2009)

they seem small for 50 days veg. getting ready to pop some blush and kult myself


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

Kult and Blush seem to be growing everywhere  

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Jun 12, 2009)

getting ready to put some skush 1, & 2 out in the garden 'tween the sweet corn. ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 12, 2009)

well with luck of the irish  im sure they will be beautys


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 12, 2009)

my kult showed in 4 weeks from seed as did my blush, i just put down a few kult myself outdoors. 

i smoked some kult a few days ago and it had the best taste, and stoned me off my arse! they were grown indoors though so im curious about how they'll do outdoors..good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2009)

Im gonna be moving soon,, so I will start mine when I get to my new home. Skush #1&2, Kult, and Blush.:hubba: Already grew a few of the LR f2's and they were fun as hell. Got about 8" tall,,colas was big around as a beer bottle and a very nice high.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 13, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> they seem small for 50 days veg. getting ready to pop some blush and kult myself


 
*>* 
  ~   the KULT is about 22 inches tall, and the Blush is around 3.5 feet.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

update pic of KULT. had a storm with tornadoes come through last week, and lost the blush.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

sorry about the loss of blush ,,,she is a real nice smoke :joint4:

but the kult looks good eace:


----------



## leafminer (Jun 27, 2009)

Look like indicas ... I found mine to be very sensitive to day hours, how many daylight hours are they getting?


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2009)

13 hours, 18 minutes. been basically the same all the month of june. in july, we will start our downward loss of time, losing 24 minutes of daylight for the month. then in august, another 32 minutes.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 28, 2009)

yet another thread i've somehow missed til now 
good luck irish, i'll definatly be stoppin by often; i just love the KULT.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2009)

With only 13 hours and a bit, I am guessing they are going to start to flower soon. My pure indicas won't even veg at all in 13 hours. Even my 50-50's start flowering in 13 hours. The only ones that are adapted to it are my sat doms and they also start flowering, just that they keep growing and bushing at the same time ...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2009)

they do look as if they will show any day. here are some grainy pics i took earlier today. the one pic is of one of my outdoor gardens. (the least to get ripped). . can't show others, for fear of being noticed going to them in day. i tend those at night. .


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 28, 2009)

Lookin good Irish, Can't say I've herd of Kult or Blush got any info about it or who is the breeder? I'll keep a close eye on this grow to see the results!


                                       Phatpharmer


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 7, 2009)

...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

I have heard lots of good things about Kult and Blush.

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

KULT. .

no blush. .

can't believe this plant has made it thus far, with all the stresses she's been through. alot. heat, from vegging inside under a 250mh in a rockwool cube, next to our clothes dryer. . several freak tornadoes we had last month that took out entire plots. and a very long veg so far.

it took quite some time for it to acclimate to it's new home. ready for this?

90 days now.  .

this is'nt counting the veg inside time.

were going to try clones from this hearty girl in some dwc buckets.:hubba: . have'nt actually taken any yet. soon.

she is around 40-42 inches tall. has had no pest problems at all. nuting with flora nova bloom at this time. (2-part).

to any that have grown this out- is this easy to clone?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 24, 2009)

super easy Irish... especially with OD plants...

now here's the new trick I use, and am getting 100% cloning returns (just did well over 100 a week ago, and they are all going doing spectacular...)

take your cutting and simply place it in PH'd water for 3-4 days, and then add yer rooting hormone and stick 'er in dirt/whatever and yer set... no humidity dome required this way... don't even need to mist them at all, cuz they are in the water for the first few days - which is the crucial time for the plant to start producing it's own roots.

easiest way possible, and been the most successful for me


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Irish I have cloned the KULT with no problem. Used a bubble cloner and did a simple 45- root- hormone soil, same result, growing and smelling:aok:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 24, 2009)

yup, no problems here either..

i just take the cut on an angle under a node, then peel that node down and off carefully, dip in water, dip in rotting hormone.. put in peat pellets, then just leave them. no dome, no spraying.
i'll add some water if they start getting real dry.. but the best way to clone i've found is to just leave them alone.
good luck


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks van, and duck, and kaotic . 

i've only tried clones in a diy bubble cloner. at first, i had 100% rate, then my rate went way down low on my subsequent tries.

it would take around 2 weeks to show roots when i cloned the ww's. i tried the lui's in this same manner, with no success. 

i'll try your way van. 

i will be growing them in 5 gallon dwc buckets. do you think i should put the cuttings in rockwool, after the 'water bath', or straight into net pots filled with hydroten? and, if i go to the rockwool, should i just keep 'em moist til i see roots? or, if i go into hydroten, should i put them straight in the buckets?

hope that is'nt confusing. no fretting here. just do it, eh? lol.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 24, 2009)

I probably wouldn't try straight into the netpots... to me that would simply wash off/dilute the rooting hormone... I'd go into rockwool, myself....


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2009)

that settles it. rockwool cubes it is. ...


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

The ladies look great. Nice work so far my friend. Keep it up and you will be well rewarded. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

KULT pics. . we have located a blush plant, also, a second KULT from a gorilla plot that was damaged by the storm last month. . they have been brought in to the home plot where they will finish. were unsure of sex yet. hope one is a male.

they are far behind the others. they will prolly come indoors soon. we will let them bask in the sun, and baby them along for another month or so.

a male would be nice now. the new chamber awaits.:hubba: .

we have'nt seen one od male the entire season. nothing but fems over here.:hubba:  . (odd)...Irish...


----------

